# H.R. 624: Free Trade With Cuba Act



## marccote (Sep 29, 2007)

The Free Trade With Cuba Act (H.R.624) was introduced on January 22, 2007 by Rep. Charles Rangel (D-N.Y.) and 40 other co-sponsors in the House. The act would end the longstanding U.S. trade embargo of Cuba as well as loosen other economic, travel, and communications restrictions. Two days after the act was introduced, Rangel also introduced the Export Freedom to Cuba Act (H.R. 654), which would only loosen trade restrictions. 

The Free Trade With Cuba Act would end the trade embargo the U.S. has enforced with Cuba since 1962, and also repeal other economic, travel, and communications restrictions with Cuba. 

The bill states in its findings section that the embargo should be repealed because: 

With the end of the Cold War and the collapse of the Soviet Union, Cuba is no longer a threat to the United States or the Western Hemisphere. 
The continuation of the embargo on trade between the United States and Cuba that was declared in February of 1962 is counterproductive, adding to the hardships of the Cuban people while making the United States the scapegoat for the failures of the communist system. 
In the countries of the former Soviet Union and the former Eastern bloc, China, and Vietnam, the United States is using economic, cultural, academic, and scientific engagement to support its policy of promoting democratic and human rights reforms. 
The United States can best support democratic change in Cuba by promoting trade and commerce, travel, communications, and cultural, academic, and scientific exchanges.

See article in Cigar Magazine Fall 2007 Issue "Winds of Change"


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

Thank god someone in Washington finally swallowed the obvious pill.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, yeah, that Rangel guy is a real gem. 
/sarcasm

Rangel is also the guy who said that cigar smokers have been getting away with murder with regards to cigar taxes. He said that if you smoke cigars you are a fat cat who can afford the proposed $10 per cigar federal excise tax and the "B&M Killer" floor tax that came out of the senate. He's no friend to cigar smokers.


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

I still feel that Cuba needs to be free of the Totalitarian Communist Government before this embargo should be lifted. Hell, Rangle want to institute the draft, even though I am sure he meant it as a talking point to end the War against Terror.

I like Rangle as a person. He is a good guy. But his policies are nuts!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

I don't quite agree with him being a good guy. I do agree his policies are bad. Thanks forf letting me vent. If this tax goes threw I could loose my business.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

http://governmentdirt.com/recent_photos_taken_from_a_trip_to_cuba

Even ending the trade embargo wouldn't help the average Cuban much since all the money and ownership stays at the top. Nobody owns anything. I saw these pictures a few weeks ago. I didn't realize it was this bad in Cuba. It really makes me think twice about purchasing any cigars from this country.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

As far as Rangel he is a liberal idiot.The embargo didn't work,are allies trade with Cuba so just end it for God's sake we even trade with Vietnam


----------

